# Snow chains/tyres in Italy



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti.
Believe you're having a bit of wintery weather in the UK. So are we.
This prompts me to remind anyone planning trips to Italy over the next couple of months; and especially to Northern/Central regions; that on many stretches of the autostrade system chains on board or winter tyres are required if there is any snow about. In general, controls are only carried out if there is actually snow, athough it is a legal requirement.

http://www.autostrade.it/notizie-autostrade/Elenco_Tratti_Neve_Catene_Pneumatici_2011_2012.pdf

saluti,
eddied


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Eddied, thanks for the heads up. I have been checking out your list and they all end the day before I finish my trip so they will apply. 

I was keeping clear of the north but some are in areas I might go unless there snow.

I have no intention of fitting them but I might need to borrow some to carry just to be legal if I get stopped. Any sort will do as it wont matter if they dont fit


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

There are requirements for chains/winter tyres on some surprising places in Italy, like the road (not a motorway) across the top of the 'toe' from the south coast to the west, and in January last year it did snow and we were illegal - but not now we aren't!

P&L


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Are we talking chains specifically, or are socks or similar OK?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Snow chains, not socks*

 Ciao, chains or winter tyres only are considered legal. Socks and similar have not yet been homologated and made legal. Oh, and don't forget most motorhomes are FRONT WHEEL drive.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Eddied. I was just looking at this website and it confirms that it must be chains. http://www.snowchainsonline.com/index.php/ice-grip-9mm-spring-assisted-snow-chains-k120.html
They are in fact cheaper than socks which surprises me. Is it only the driving wheels ie 1pair that is required?


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

useful set of videos on this site http://www.snow-chains.co.uk/snowchains_guide.asp?deptid=312&lot=21


----------

